# look what was in my backyard this morning...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This morning the boys were going crazy...more crazy than the usual squirrel or mail man... Cash let out this loud howl that sounded like a cross between a cat in heat and an orangatang...I had only heard it once before when he was a puppy and we left him alone in his pen... so I come to see what all the fuss is and this is what I see in our back yard...there were actually three turkeys ---2 huge birds and one smaller one. Now I live right in the middle of suburbia....huge ugly strip malls right down the road. Crazy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Neat!
They're big. I guess they figure Thanksgiving is over-safe to roam about.
Reminds me of the sandhill cranes that run around here.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad the boys were inside!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

:biggrin1:Woo Hoo! Bring on the cornbread stuffing!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yummy! Should've fed them with a duck and a chicken and you coud've had your homemade Turducken, LOL!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jean, LOL, you and I seem to be equally morbid, hahaha.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL, those things are massive! I'd be worried that they'd attack a Hav


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wild turkeys are so big, they always surprise me! I think Kubrick would have reacted the same way, Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha...yes. I thought 'just in time for Eastover dinner' 

I too was glad the boys were inside. They were HUGE.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There are more wild turkeys around here this year than anyone has ever seen before. I saw 22 in one field this morning and 5 in another. It might be the same way up there too.

My Dad raised English Setters and Beagles for hunting. He trained the Setters to chase turkeys as well as point Quail. We had turkeys in the yard for the puppies to learn to chase around. My family has pictures of my sister and I in the yard with the turkeys when we were toddlers and the turkeys were a lot taller than we were. We had some that got up to 48 pounds.

The Setters could point quail as they normally do but people would come let my Dad know when they saw a bunch of turkeys and he would take the Setters there late in the evening to scatter them and go call one up in the morning. My Mom says she raised me on Wild Turkey.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The ones that got away? :biggrin1: As I'm reading your story, a news report came on about a wild turkey crashing through someone's car tonight. What's with the turkey's????


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Yummy! Should've fed them with a duck and a chicken and you coud've had your homemade Turducken, LOL!


ound:ound:ound:ound:

Glad the furkids were inside, I think turkeys can be mean.
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thats some funny shiz... lol... Yeah, Turkey's can be pretty bitter... lol

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Missy! That is really strange! Too bad Jasper and Cash didn't get a chance to practice their herding skills


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

shoot, i thought it was a little brindle, girl hav


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,
Those are some big birds! I wonder what they were doing in your yard, they must be lost....


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy we had one in our back yard a couple years ago and a couple weeks ago I seen a fox crossing the street at dusk. Considering where we both live these are very odd sightings, it makes me sad in a way that things are getting to built up and these animals have no place to go.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow. Those are impressive looking birds.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are all over here too. I almost hit one the other day. It came right out in the road. I would be half tempted to let the dogs out to see what would happen :croc:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, my boys are 20 lbers and even I didn't think it would be a fair fight... these birds were huge!!! I've heard turkeys can be meaner than hell too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- well, they were scared of my horn! <BG> I am actually taking Dash to herd sheep in a few weeks and to be honest I am a little scared-shhhh!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Herd Sheep? how cool is that Amanda. Oh you need to post pictures of that! PLEASE!


----------

